# Anyone else ovulate late on clomid ? - really late...



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all 

Hope you had a good Christmas and New Year, 

I am on cycle 3 of clomid on cd 20 at the moment.

Month one I ovulated cd 24 and month two on cd 26. Anyone else experienced ovulating so late and got a BFP? It is just so frustrating to have such long cycles? 

I am ovulating when some are due on their AF!!


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Jennyren, I would say as long as your luteal phase is about 12-14 days that you still have a good a chance of getting a BFP as anyone else. Have you been having any blood monitoring or scans? I can't see your signature so don't know if you have listed what dose of clomid you're on but maybe if this was increased it may help you ovulate a bit earlier - not sure  . Maybe someone else will come along and be able to shed some more light. Despite your frustration hang in there. xx


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello 

Thanks for your reply. 

I am on 50mg. I asked my consultant if I could increase my dose to decrease my cycle length but he has refused to up it as I am ovulating so he sees no need. My progestrone bloods were 35.1 last month, that was 8 dpo. I know when I ovulate from temping.


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

wow jennyren that is good your ovulation and the progesterone levels are great, good luck for your BFP

xx


----------

